# Closed - Keeping the babies.



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Lights... Camera... **Babies?*​
While visiting a local pet store to obtain a mouse for a film we're working on, my boyfriend and I saw a rat in the feeder bin. Amidst rats with infected tails, bleeding wounds, and oozing noses... one rat inquisitively stood on her hind legs and tilted her head, reaching out one of her paws with a missing finger. We took her home immediately. 







MacGuffin, our Agouti Berkshire furbaby, is "an element crucial to the plot, but overlooked by the audience".​
Before we had a chance to properly welcome MacGuffin home, we were surprised with eight grand-rat-babies. We can't afford to keep all of these precious furbabies and want to ensure they all live long, healthy, happy, and spoiled lives with loving families.

I'll be posting more information about MacGuffin and her babies here. We appreciate your advice, as we're first time rat-grandparents and are still learning so much about rat care. We also appreciate your interest in adoption, as we'll be placing the babies in forever homes as early as May 21st. We're hoping to definitely place the males as soon as possible.

LOCATION: BETHLEHEM, PA

*The Grand Furbabies! AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION*​MALES:

Rufus:

























This Agouti Hooded was the first to crawl around his cage, even before his eyes were open! He's also the only baby without a movie-term name, although he is named after a naked-mole-rat from a cartoon. He is a climber who loves to ride on shoulders and enjoys playful interaction. We need to place him as soon as possible, since he is the only male and we do not have adequate space to keep him in his own cage. He's currently in a separate, small cage alone, but would LOVE to go to a home with more space and either brothers to play with or parents who can spoil him.

FEMALES:

McGuffin "Mini Guff":

















This Agouti Berkshire looks just like her mom, so we named her McGuffin too! She loves her belly rubbed and is very affectionate.

*Gaffer "Gaff"*:








This Black Berkshire is a darker version of her 'twin'. We named her Gaffer after the lighting technicians on movie sets. She loves her belly rubbed too and is hoping to be adopted with her sister, Mini-Guff.

*Martini "Tinsi"*: 








This little girl is on hold... we're hoping a family member will adopt her.


Walla "Blaze":









This little girl is on hold... we're hoping a family member will adopt her.

*Bit "Snuggly"*: 








This little girl is on hold... we're hoping a family member will adopt her.

*The Grand Furbabies! ADOPTED/ON HOLD*​
Shemp: This little guy is adopted!
Grip: This little guy is adopted!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

What's the film you're working on about? Will you be keeping at least one rat as a cagemate for MacGuffin?


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

Wish I was closer. I would take Blaze in an instant!


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

the blue bareback is so cute! If only I was in America lol


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*



Stace87 said:


> What's the film you're working on about? Will you be keeping at least one rat as a cagemate for MacGuffin?


I can't say much about the film since it's still in production, but I can say that the mouse is adorable and plays the role of a girl's pet, Whiskers.

We were planning on taking another rat from a shelter to be Guff's cagemate, but then she decided to supply eight of her own! We'll be keeping one or two of the female babies to keep her company, depending on which find homes and which seem to interact best with each other.

We're happy to answer any questions about the babies and hope to upload videos soon so prospective parents can get a better idea of what they're in for!


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

Today Shemp and Grip were delivered to their new homes! We also realized that Rufus is now too big to stay with his mom and sisters, so he's been placed in a smaller cage by himself.

We're really hoping to find a home for Rufus as soon as possible. If you or anyone you know is interested in this adorable little guy, please contact us!

Thank you!!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

I really would be interested in Rufus..he looks like a beautiful boy, i have 5 boys of my own already, im sure he would love the company. I see you live in PA though so im not sure if that could work. I live in Central Ohio....so im not sure how close u are. Im guessing thats a pretty far drive..  I am interested though, if there was any way we could arrange it.


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

I wish I could figure out a way to deliver these babies to all of the interested adopters around the world! 

We do have a few interested families a bit closer, so we're hoping someone will commit to adoption soon. If anyone located near Bethlehem is interested, please let us know. We would be happy to meet anyone 'half way' if the drive is over an hour. Our work schedules don't allow for us to spend too much time traveling, otherwise we'd agree to more distant adoptions.

At the moment, we really just need to find a home for our lonely male. The females, we can continue to care for until we locate permanent homes.

Thank you all for your interest and help!


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

hello i live in strasburg PA.
and i was looking to adopt one of your males.
i really like rufus if he is still available.


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

You're about two hours away from us, which might be a bit of a problem to arrange a meeting. Would you have transportation to meet us about half way somewhere if you decide to adopt? Rufus is eager to find a home, but so far none of the interested adopters have committed to an adoption.


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

would you be able to meet me halfway?


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

If none of the other interested adopters confirm for Rufus, we'll be happy to meet you halfway!

At this point, the first person to express interest in Rufus has said they 'need a few days to think it over' before adopting him. As soon as we get a solid yes or no from them, we'll post here with an update.

Thanks so much! 

*edit: We're meeting with this interested adopter on Thursday. If Rufus and her current rat seem to get along, they'll be completing the adoption. If for some reason they do not complete the adoption, we'll contact you immediately!


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

So far almost all of the adoptions have fallen through...

we're really hoping to find homes for Rufus, Mini-Guff, and Gaff as soon as possible.

Please e-mail [email protected] if you're interested!!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

I'm literally 20 mins from Bethlehem!

I'll ask around - I have a few friends who used to have rats; maybe they or someone else might be interested. I unfortunately cannot take anymore (parental rules), but I'll ask around.


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Unplanned Litter For Adoption!*

Thanks so much!! 

This would be a GREAT help! Finding 'local' homes would not only be convenient for travel reasons, but I'd love to meet other rat lovers in the area and keep in touch with the babies.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

they are so adorable!!!


----------

